# 9" spilo



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

George sent me this from BOSTON GROUP BUY


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

#2


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

#3


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

#4


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

#5


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

#6


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

#7


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

#8


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

last one


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

WOW he shipped well. and at 9" still has hyaline tail edging


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

traumatic said:


> WOW he shipped well. and at 9" still has hyaline tail edging


 yup


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

looks awesome bro. that's a great spilo. i like your placement of the heater







.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

nice mate ive got a 4'' one comming soon i cant wait i love the pics.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

nice


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

nice looking spilo, very nice gold coloring


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Very nice indeed


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

nice...infact gorgeous!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Genin said:


> looks awesome bro. that's a great spilo. i like your placement of the heater :laugh: .












and he looks like a frisbee with teeth


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Genin said:


> looks awesome bro. that's a great spilo. i like your placement of the heater :laugh: .


 You too kind sir...I spent countless hours staring at the heater trying to figure out where to place it...I think I did a pretty good job...


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That is a BEAUTY









That must have set you back a kidney or two. How is his personality thus far?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I thought the first 3 shots were good, But man, #4 shows his colors WELL!
Awesome Fishy


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

very nice, only things i would change, is walmart sells big pieces of black poster board, $.52+ background and take the heater off the sand, i dont think that is too good...


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

illnino said:


> very nice, only things i would change, is walmart sells big pieces of black poster board, $.52+ background and take the heater off the sand, i dont think that is too good...


 Just curious...y is it bad to place the heater on the sand?...

hez not hiding...ate a few feeders already within minutes after i placed him in the tank....Unfortunately...I don't have a bigger tank for him right now...he has to be in a 29gl long....but that will change once my family move...he likes the powerhead...he has awesome color...I used flash on the first 3 pix and no flash on 4 & 5 and some other...but he has an amazing color...


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Nice pics! I like #8.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

traumatic said:


> WOW he shipped well.










sure did and he looks spectacular


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

fish looks great is that a gold spilo? great shipping condition


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

I love that spilo looks similar to mine.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

err wow what a spilo great fish m8


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

that spilo look,s awesome


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

nice one. i think i remember seeing that one at SA, looks a lot better in person, really has some good colors


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

thankx much peeps...I'll to take more pix w/ black back ground


----------

